# What wrap to freeze chicken?



## nieser (Mar 21, 2013)

First time butchering and just wondering what material works best or what everyone uses for freezing whole chickens and then pieces (breasts, thighs, legs)?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Freezer Paper (like Custom Butchers use) _OR _Zip-Lock FREEZER Bags (Double-Bagged ?)
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I use Ziploc ( NOT generic or hefty brands) freezer bags when I need to freeze freshly butchered meat. I only butcher extra roosters occasionally but my husband hunts and Ziploc freezer bags hold up so much better than anything else we've tried.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I use ziploc but if I were doing high volume I'd probably invest in a vacuum sealer and the heavy freezer bags for it. It really keeps the meat more protected, they are easier to visualize what is inside because they won't have the frosting that happens inside the ziploc bags and they seem to protect more from freezer burn.


----------



## trottier911 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello to all,,
I seen on the internet where you put the meat in a plastic bag, then put the bag in a sink full of water, top up of course,
Then the water pressure forces the air out then tie the bag??? Warning, I have not tried this! Has anybody tried this ???? 
I used to butcher elk, deer and moose, but never a chicken or pig. hahah
Al


----------



## trottier911 (Nov 1, 2016)

Does anybody have good luck with vacuum machines to get the air out of packages??? TY to all


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The vac packs are the best, but I don't process enough meat to own one. I use the freezer bags and if you are storing for very long double them, or I wrap with waxed paper then foil on top, but again not for too many months.


----------



## MichaelZ (Feb 27, 2015)

I know I may catch a bit of flack for this, but I like to use 2 unscented kitchen garbage bags. I find that I can force more air out this way far better than a ziploc bag. Of course, a vacuum sealer would be better. And also, if I were selling my birds I would not do this. But it has worked just fine for us and resulted in less freezer burn than zip loc bags.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Garbage bags are not made from food safe plastics.The plastic can break down into toxic chemicals that can be absorbed in your food,whether it's frozen or not.Do what you gotta do but you can cover meat w/ butcher paper,wax paper or parchment paper before putting it in a plastic bag to further protect your fresh meat from freezer burn.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

When I used to get meat from a butcher, it was wrapped in plastic then wrapped in freezer paper to prevent burns, and marked what it was.


----------



## Artemis_MA (Apr 20, 2014)

trottier911 said:


> Hello to all,,
> I seen on the internet where you put the meat in a plastic bag, then put the bag in a sink full of water, top up of course,
> Then the water pressure forces the air out then tie the bag??? Warning, I have not tried this! Has anybody tried this ????
> I used to butcher elk, deer and moose, but never a chicken or pig. hahah
> Al


I do this for sous vide cooking, but it will only work on pieces of, say, chicken -- a whole bird will have too many air pockets that won't empty completely that way. (Not sure a vacuum pump will do it completely either.) But this should be secure enough for freezing, just don't keep the items quite as long.

Rather than tying the bag, use a Ziploc style freezer bag - one with the actual zipper. I know the Ziploc brand itself is pretty watertight when sealed, and should be airtight enough for our purposes.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The "correct" way, not the way I do it, LOL is to wrap in plastic and then in butcher paper to prevent freezer burn.


----------

